# Tankless Flushing



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I was called to flush this Paloma tankless this morning.










Pretty nice, huh? :thumbsup:











Shut off valves located conveniently 10 feet away and about 10" from the ceiling. :thumbup:











Apparently it's been working fine with this gas supply. :blink:











Mmmmmm, clean. 












I couldn't get too carried away or I'd have had to pull the whole thing down and start fresh. I just had to get some valves on there and clean it up enough to flush it out. 






Paul


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Didja get any info on the hack that originally installed it? Why didn't the HO call him back for the flush, I wonder?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> Didja get any info on the hack that originally installed it? Why didn't the HO call him back for the flush, I wonder?


No idea who put it in and I really don't care to know. I have done some work for this guy before (when I worked for another company) and we were walking towards the garage when he says "I think you put my water heater in". I've done a few water heater replacements in this apartment complex over the last 10 years so I'm thinking I might have (they all look the same). As soon as we get in the garage I'm positive I did not.  This is not to say the company I was working for didn't have somebody do it a few years ago. Sad to say, I wouldn't be at all surprised to find that to be the case.







Paul


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Does that one ball valve (2nd picture) even open all the way, or does the handle hit the pipe?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what was the charge????*

I guess that you won and the tankless heater lost....

what did you charge the guy to flush the unit???


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ishmael said:


> Does that one ball valve (2nd picture) even open all the way, or does the handle hit the pipe?


They both actually open and close fully.




Master Mark said:


> I guess that you won and the tankless heater lost....
> 
> what did you charge the guy to flush the unit???


I charged him about $425 to install the valves, clean it up a bit and flush the unit out.






Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> They both actually open and close fully.
> 
> 
> I charged him about $425 to install the valves, clean it up a bit and flush the unit out.
> ...


What is the charge if you didn't install valves, flush only?

Oh, and I suspect a Big Box D.I.Y. install.


----------

